# My Little Site...



## enigMATTic122 (Aug 29, 2004)

I started my site almost 2 months ago, it has over 500 hits.

http://www.mwphoto.shyper.com/

I just added a forum 2 days ago.

http://www.mwphoto.shyper.com/forum/

I would appreciate comments on the site. I would also love if people joined the forum. I know it's kind of stupid to ask to join a forum when you're already part of a forum that's clearly superiour in every fashion, but I guess it's worth a shot.

I have no people on my forum other than friends. No people = no activity. No activity = no new people.

If anybody could help me to get this off the ground just a bit, I'd be forever indebted to you.

If the site is down, please visit later, when it gets flooded with people, it gets horribly slow and doesn't load. I am working on getting paid hosting in the time being.

Thanks.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 29, 2004)

Lovely site, nice and simple with all the good old copywrite info nicely fitted in.


----------



## enigMATTic122 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Artemis.


----------

